# Possible to drink too much water?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not talking about a diabetic cat or other illness, I just mean in general is there any health dangers to too much water?

As with many cats, Toby has no thirst drive. I know he'll get most of his needs through his canned food, but I add extra water too it. Over the course of a day I wouldn't be surprised if he's getting an additional cup added to his food (he eats every drop)

Any dangers to too much water?


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

That's what I do for my cats, too. They don't have a huge thirst drive, so I add water to their canned food just so I know that they're getting at least some hydration.

I don't know how much water is too much, but I would think that as long as you're not forcing him to drink bowls and bowls a day, then it should be fine.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

In theory, yes, drinking a LOT of water can be poisonous. There is something known as water intoxication (not only to cat, but also to human). When someone drinks too much water, the electrolytes get diluted which can cause sever problem, even death.

However, to reach that level we are talking about HUGE amount of water, and usually no food accompanied during the time. It's extremely unlikely someone (either cat or human) can reach that level by just drinking more water. The water amount you described is far from dangerous


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been adding a LOT of extra water to MowMOw's canned for 4+ years and he's still kicking (and biting).

I do the same with Book(with a little bit less water) and he's going on 3 months with no obvious signs of perishing. Although when he chewed the through the outside of the packing box to drag out all the dried goods overnight I could have gladly drowned him..... but I don't think that counts :wink


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

CeCe drinks so much water that I took her to the vet to make sure there want a health reason. There isn't and there's nothing to worry about according to my vet. She drinks way more water than you're probably mixing with food and she's perfectly healthy, so doubtful you have anything to worry about there.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I do the same with my cats and every time I take them to the Vet, they pass with flying colors. I also feed half raw, which also is packed with lots of water so they are always very well hydrated.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Like I mentioned, I add a total of about 1 cup additional water (split 3 times per day) per day in addition to his 6oz can of food.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia drinks a whole bowl of water daily. Sometimes a tad more. She eats dry food though.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I add a little water to my cats food also. But not a lot maybe like 2 tablespoons to each plate. Cleo and Zeus never ever drink water, Max likes water specially if he sees one of my cups, he needs to drink what i'm dinking... of course after he sips from my glass it automatically becomes his ... like everything else in the house.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

CeCe gets three refills a day on her 8 ounce water bowl (she goes nuts for fresh water) and usually has drank 4 to 5 ounces of it before the refill (so about 1.5 cups from her bowl). Then, she likes to drink from the faucet at least twice a day, and she'll usually lap at the faucet for a good 5 minutes or so (no idea how much water that amounts to). On top of that she has a second water bowl in the bedroom - she doesn't use that as much, but she still gets a couple of ounces per day from it. She'll also hoover your glass of water if you're not careful! So anyway, I estimate her water consumption to be at least two cups a day. Never ever had another cat drink so much.

For what it's worth though, she likes water, ice, or any liquid, and always want to play in it. (You really have to keep an eye on anything you're drinking or she'll sneak a paw into it.) Water's the only thing she'll actually drink. I don't know if maybe being so interested in liquids/water is what causes her to drink more, but it isn't health related, so I just chalk it up as a quirk of hers. At least I never have to worry about dehydration.


----------

